# Pnuematic TCT kit, what else?



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm thinking about buying a Pnuematic TCT kit from Monsterguts.com but I don't know what else I need... Can anybody tell me what I'll need to pull it off and maybe a brief discription of how I could pull it off?

Link: http://monsterguts.com/monster-kits/pneumatic-pop-up-kit/prod_123.html


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

The kit is mostly complete. Youll need a trigger, wire from the outlet to the solenoid (cut up an extention cord), and air line from your air supply to the solenoid, a prop....and a trashcan.

There are examples and how-to's all over for this. The #9 post here http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=19719 is informative as is the whole thread.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow lol ok thanks randy that also answers a lot of my questions about switches too! Yay less posts needed! :cheesyvil:


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I was researching the same stuff last night and took the time to re-read this. Very, very helpful and thorough. It's been around forever but it's great stuff!!

http://www.phantasmechanics.com/air/index.html

Hope it helps...


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Call or email Dean and he'll help you out. The TCT is a simple pneumatic prop to build. Try not to over think it. 
You will need a head to attach to the cylinder. I use a styrofoam head covered by a mask.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

lol actually all i meant was like does it come with a compressor? and do i even need one lol but thanks everyone hopefully i come up with the money and dont blow it on something stupid


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Yes, you need an air compressor but unfortunately an air compressor costs around $400 if you are looking for one of the best. No, an air compressor DOES NOT come with the TCT kit.  The advantage of getting an air compressor is more scares and you can use it all year for things not relating to Halloween too!


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Can someone make a list of things I would need to get a TCT ready to run. I was going to go to harbor freight tools and get some of the connectors.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

gthorpe2 said:


> Can someone make a list of things I would need to get a TCT ready to run. I was going to go to harbor freight tools and get some of the connectors.


You will find very little at Harbor Freight. You will be able to get a compressor (& filters), a compressor air hose, a quick connect for the hose, and some thread tape from there. They do not carry the rest of the parts needed.

Review the following link and image. It shows the basic parts used for a pneumatic. The thread described earlier by Randy has an image to show how these things connect up. They can be triggered by a controller, or simply by applying power to the valve.

Monster Guts










Basically...

• A cylinder (verify the port size. common would be 1/8 or 1/4)
• A pneumatic (solenoid) valve. These are normally 12vdc, 24vdc, or 110v (household). Whatever the power...that's how you activate it.
• Fittings for the valve outputs to connect to the tubing
• Fittings for the valve exhaust ports
• Fittings for the to connect tubing to the cylinder.
• Tubing to match your fittings.
• Some type of brackets to attach the cylinder to a fixed point or pivots. In some cases, you can improvise. (My popup columns have cylinders directly screwed into the wood frame. Works fine for that purpose.)

The link and image show a popup kit sold by MonsterGuts. There are other supporters of the forum that sell kits and parts.

Simplest way...buy a kit for your first one. Otherwise....you'll probably find you ordered the wrong fitting sizes for your cylinder, etc. I'd also suggest you attend a local group meeting (make-n-take)...and ask someone to show you.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

DarkLore said:


> You will find very little at Harbor Freight. You will be able to get a compressor (& filters), a compressor air hose, a quick connect for the hose, and some thread tape from there. They do not carry the rest of the parts needed.
> 
> Review the following link and image. It shows the basic parts used for a pneumatic. The thread described earlier by Randy has an image to show how these things connect up. They can be triggered by a controller, or simply by applying power to the valve.
> 
> ...


Im probably buying one off of DarkShadows for cheaper lol and i cant go to meet n' takes im only 14 lol


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Good luck making one Psych0 Walrus it looks complicated to make!


----------



## papabear (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm a couple months late on this but, I went to the local pneumatics supply store for my first pneumatic prop this year and told them what I was doing. (If you catch them at a busy time offer to come back.) The people behind the counter are very helpful to get you started and will let you know everyting you need. With a good relationship, they will be invaluable as a local supplier. And, if you have trouble, you can return or exchange the items there.--That's for what it's worth.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Home depot now sells a small compressor for under $100. It is perfect for a single prop and it is much quieter than a pancake compressor. Sorry I don't have a link.


----------

